# Last Post



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

As its coming up to Armistice Day it seemed appropriate to post my last post.

I have enjoyed all my time here, and after the PRAS show i met some great people and enjoyed the banter!!!
*Things have gone a bit pear shaped since then, so with regret i wont be posting again.*

You can find me in other places,FB etc and those that want to find me, can!! Teeny knows how to contact me:2thumb:

All the best to everyone, and just to justify this in the phib section, a pic!!

Thanks everyone, you phibbers are the best!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

eeeeeeerrrrrrm?

no!

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


This was my thoughts, his avatar bit says banned. but god knows how he posted this if he is banned.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This was my thoughts, his avatar bit says banned. but god knows how he posted this if he is banned.


 maybe he banned himself


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I think it's just set to banned. What's gone pear-shaped!?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

God knows!!!!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

If u have RFUK premium membership u can change ur title to whatever you want, so he probs changed it to Banned for a dramatic exit :lol2:
I wonder what happened?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Really dont have a clue, its a shame though. We have only just met him and now he leaves us.:devil:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Gutted


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe alex m will know more.....


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hm i expected a big finale and some dramatic story. It is a shame tho, i for one will miss your banter on here Mr.
BTW if anyone needs to cantact him just let me know


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Gutted


this made me lol.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

It's a real shame to see you go Ben, you've been a valuable member, I really hope we see you back some day, and I'm sure we'll see you at future shows!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Maybe alex m will know more.....


Actually i have no idea mate, Benji tried to call me whilst i was in Reptiles Plus with the worlds BIGGEST B.orientalis, but i couldn't get to the phone in time. I will investigate, have no fear. Al


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

very strange, this doesnt sound good :hmm:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Actually i have no idea mate, Benji tried to call me whilst i was in Reptiles Plus with the worlds BIGGEST B.orientalis, but i couldn't get to the phone in time. I will investigate, have no fear. Al


 sorry to thread hijack

worlds biggest b.orientalis (im interested)

also this realy shocked me
i dont understand realy 
are you getting out of keeping aswell


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

WHAT?! I've sent him a text!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I think I've guessed it actually, but not my place to say on here.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I think I've guessed it actually, but not my place to say on here.


Spill the beans! At least tell us who's fault it was...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I really don't think its a good idea... Don't want to be hated by the other person involved! I'll let them tell you.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I really don't think its a good idea... Don't want to be hated by the other person involved! I'll let them tell you.


Woohoo that means it wasn't my fault! I actually dreamt about it last night and who's fault it was, how sad is that, it was all because another member had sent Ben explicit photos of themselves, but I shan't say who :lol2: My dreams are so weird.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

manda88 said:


> Woohoo that means it wasn't my fault! I actually dreamt about it last night and who's fault it was, how sad is that, it was all because another member had sent Ben explicit photos of themselves, but I shan't say who :lol2: My dreams are so weird.


Whaat? :lol2: I'm sure it will all come out eventually, but it's not my place to say.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry to be nosy,what is going on here?:lol2: I dont understand,is it something to do with Bournemouth frogs?someone please explain,I dont have any frog man hiding at my house :flrt::flrt:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I really don't think its a good idea... Don't want to be hated by the other person involved! I'll let them tell you.


Boooo! 

Tell me on facebook girl! xx :whistling2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

WHY!!! who will help with my Salamanda problems now?

In all seriousness thanks for the help in the past mate. You will be missed. :notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Whatever the reason, It's a real shame. A thoroughly nice guy, with a lot of useful knowledge.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> sorry to thread hijack
> 
> worlds biggest b.orientalis (im interested)
> 
> ...


It looked like a golfball, not in a oedema way, just completely overfed, it looked like a ceratophrys when i walked past and i did a double take! ENORMOUS. If it's still there next week i'll either buy it or take a picture for you!


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex M said:


> It looked like a golfball, not in a oedema way, just completely overfed, it looked like a ceratophrys when i walked past and i did a double take! ENORMOUS. If it's still there next week i'll either buy it or take a picture for you!


 cool
so bloated/impacted maybe?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> cool
> so bloated/impacted maybe?


No, it's just been fed too much! 

Btw, Ben is fine, he just wants a break for whatever reason - he'll be back, probably sooner than what he thinks!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Rubbish, Ben cant leave, that would mean a 25 percent reduction in my friends list!!!:devil:

Seriously though, I hope he comes back before i have any more salamander queries.

Its been said already but pitty to see him going, hes a nice guy.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Bye..


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Can I just say that I did *not* report Ben or get him banned. 

All that's happened is I had an hour and 15 minute long phonecall from him on Tuesday, he wanted to call me again the following day but I said I had things to sort out, such as problems I've been having with my bank (and also there's the small issue of finding myself a job). He asked if he could ring me on Thursday and I said ok but when he rang I didn't answer the phone. I had 4 missed calls from him over the course of the day and a few texts.

He'd also sent me a picture msg but because my phone was playing up I couldn't retrieve it and because of the nature of PM's on here and the fact that when talking to him he said that me and him chatting didn't need to be made public on the forum it made me wary of the content of the picture and I didn't want to respond to him until I knew what it was. Turns out that it was a photo of me in the pub after PRAS which Jazzy took and she'd *already* put it up on FB. 

So, just in case you think I overreacted by ignoring him for *1 day*, after only meeting him 4 days previous, let me point out that one of the reasons I recently quit a job I'd had for 20 years was that one of my colleagues had been harbouring feelings for me for 9 years (as long as we'd known each other) and once he finally told me, he also went on to tell me what he'd like to do to me and about the various things that were going on in his trousers when I went into his office twice a day. He was very concerned that I would tell my workmates about what he'd told me and his increasingly bizarre behaviour (believe me, I've only mentioned the basics here) and when Ben said pretty much the same thing about not letting you guys know that we were chatting, it just rang alarm bells.

I also received the letter, in the week, telling me I need to go to the hospital to have further tests after abnormal cells have been found, so forgive me if having a banal bit of banter with someone wasn't high on my priorities list! 

If we were just friends as he has mentioned in one of his texts, there was no need to be so persistent after less than a week of knowing each other and also no need whatsoever for him to get his arse in his hand and dramatically leave, stage left.

I hope that ends the speculation of the who, what and why on my part.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

*hugs* like I said, you know where I am  


Pipkin28 said:


> Can I just say that I did *not* report Ben or get him banned.
> 
> All that's happened is I had an hour and 15 minute long phonecall from him on Tuesday, he wanted to call me again the following day but I said I had things to sort out, such as problems I've been having with my bank (and also there's the small issue of finding myself a job). He asked if he could ring me on Thursday and I said ok but when he rang I didn't answer the phone. I had 4 missed calls from him over the course of the day and a few texts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> *hugs* like I said, you know where I am


 
Cheers Bubs!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I don't know this Ben but whatever has gone on, Pipkin is a great girlie-wurley!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> Well I don't know this Ben but whatever has gone on, Pipkin is a great girlie-wurley!


 
Aww, cheers Jakey-wakey :blush:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

so pipkin someone said you sent him pictures? that might be a little personal for you to answer on here lol.

but i hope you sort everything out pipkin : victory:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

callumcook said:


> so pipkin someone said you sent him pictures? that might be a little personal for you to answer on here lol.
> 
> but i hope you sort everything out pipkin : victory:


 
No, I didn't send any pictures, I'm not that sort of girl! I think that was just part of Manda's dream! 

But thanks, anyhoo!


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> No, I didn't send any pictures, I'm not that sort of girl! I think that was just part of Manda's dream!
> 
> But thanks, anyhoo!


LOL, naughty pictures in her dream haha.

and your welcome : victory:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I've only had one forum dream 

I dreamt that I accidently ran a mod over and was worried that i'd be banned, out of all things! mg:


Addict? Nah.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

callumcook said:


> so pipkin someone said you sent him pictures?


 
No pictures were sent from Pipkin to my phone, so not sure where that came from


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Ben W said:


> No pictures were sent from Pipkin to my phone, so not sure where that came from


oh right thats just what was said.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Woohoo that means it wasn't my fault! I actually dreamt about it last night and who's fault it was, how sad is that, it was all because another member had sent Ben explicit photos of themselves, but I shan't say who :lol2: My dreams are so weird.





callumcook said:


> so pipkin someone said you sent him pictures? that might be a little personal for you to answer on here lol.
> 
> but i hope you sort everything out pipkin : victory:





Ben W said:


> No pictures were sent from Pipkin to my phone, so not sure where that came from


It all came from manda saying she had a dream about someone sending pictures.

Then callumcook decided to change that to 'pipkin sending pics'

Maybe trying to stir things not sure.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

callumcook said:


> oh right thats just what was said.


No it wasn't.:bash:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It all came from manda saying she had a dream about someone sending pictures.
> 
> Then callumcook decided to change that to 'pipkin sending pics'
> 
> Maybe trying to stir things not sure.


not if i was to stir things i would of said 'omg you sent pictures'.

i only asked a flamming question.

is that not aloud?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No it wasn't.:bash:


well i only asked a question :whip:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

callumcook said:


> not if i was to stir things i would of said 'omg you sent pictures'.
> 
> i only asked a flamming question.
> 
> is that not aloud?


Just not really a question that was needed on a PUBLIC forum in front of everyone after what Pipkin had said. Bit inappropriate I thought. That's all.



callumcook said:


> well i only asked a question :whip:


But you already had your answer.......


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just not really a question that was needed on a PUBLIC forum in front of everyone after what Pipkin had said. Bit inappropriate I thought. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> But you already had your answer.......


yea thats why i said that might be a little bit to personal to post on here.... :bash:

yea i know i aleady had my answer.

but seriously if i was gunna stir i wouldnt of accepted and believed pipkin.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

callumcook said:


> yea thats why i said that might be a little bit to personal to post on here.... :bash:
> 
> yea i know i aleady had my answer.
> 
> but seriously if i was gunna stir i wouldnt of accepted and believed pipkin.


Just how it came across that's all.

Whether you intended it or not.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just how it came across that's all.
> 
> Whether you intended it or not.


Well instead of clogging up the thread, PM me, then we could sort it out easily next time.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Who cares whether anyone was trying to stir things, what's happened has happened, there's no point PMing each other over it, what a boring conversation that'd be! 'You stirrer!' 'Nuh uh!' end of conversation.

Anywho, nobody sent Ben pics, 'twas allll a dreeeeam.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Who cares whether anyone was trying to stir things, what's happened has happened, there's no point PMing each other over it, what a boring conversation that'd be! 'You stirrer!' 'Nuh uh!' end of conversation.
> 
> Anywho, nobody sent Ben pics, 'twas allll a dreeeeam.


Or was it? mg:

DUH DUH DUUUUUH!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow what a load of silliness over something that turns out to be nothing !!!!!!

I have been chatting to Ben via text and facebook, and when i have time to answer a call on phone too. He helps me out with every issue i have to do with my scorps and horseheads and is never too busy to answer a question no matter how often i need to ask them.


----------

